# Small but mighty: the world's shortest bodybuilder



## Cinderella

*Small but mighty: the world's shortest bodybuilder*

In these troubled, despairing times, the world needs heroes to offer a 
message of hope to the huddled masses. Well, we have that hero:



They say that 'a noble spirit embiggens the smallest man.' If that's the 
case, then nobody could be more embiggened than Aditya 'Romeo' Dev - 
the world's smallest bodybuilder.

Dev, 19, who is excellent, stands just 33 inches tall - but weighs an 
impressive 9.25kg (just under 1.5 stone), and has a chest measurement of 
20 inches.

'Romeo' trains at the Leo Health Club in Phagwara, India, where his trainer 
is club owner Ranjit Pal (also known as 'Mr Punjab'). Pal is reputed to be 
the fastest skipper in India, which is a fairly brilliant claim in itself.



http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=98600&in_page_id=2


----------



## screamineagle

photoshop.


----------



## NewEngland2007

screamineagle said:


> photoshop.


Not just Photoshop, but *lousy* Photoshop.


----------



## kwflatbed

*World's Smallest Bodybuilder, Aditya 'Romeo' Dev of India, Causing Huge Stir*










 
BARM/Fame Pictures

Aditya 'Romeo' Dev

*A tiny Indian bodybuilder who is less than 3 feet tall and deemed the world's smallest is causing a huge stir in his hometown and gaining international recognition, according to the British press.*

Aditya "Romeo" Dev of Phagwara, India, is a little person who is only 2 feet, 9 inches tall and weighs not even 20 pounds, the Daily Mail reported.

*Click here for photos.*

Throngs of people crowd into the local gymnasium on a daily basis to watch him work out, according to the Mail.
"I've been training as a bodybuilder for the last two years, and by now I think I must be the strongest dwarf in the world," Dev, 19, told the Mail. "My size has never stopped me."
In 2006, after months of intense exercise, the Guinness Book of World Records named Dev the smallest bodybuilder on the planet, the Telegraph reported.
In addition to his bodybuilding, Dev is also training to be a dancer, according to the Telegraph.
Unlike most little people, Dev's body is well proportioned, according to the papers.
The pint-sized weight lifter is famous around India and a great source of pride to his parents.
"He has never been bothered at being so small. He has no inferiority complex. He is the jewel of our family," his father told the Telegraph.

Click here for more on this story from the Daily Mail.

Click here for more on this story from the Telegraph.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,330460,00.html


----------

